# bachmann thomas photos



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw this thread on the G scale mad forum. Bachmann has released some photos of the forthcoming Thomas the tank engine model. Pictures at the link


Bachmann forum 

But here's one, compared to a Big Hauler:










Not many other details. Thomas is in big demand on our railway, so I may have to get one


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It looks great! My 6-year old son plays hours and hours with the smaller "Take-A-Long" diecast version so I think it would make him very happy to see his friend running through the garden as well (not to mention his dad). Hopefully they are available in Europe also.


----------

